# Print spooler will not start



## skipper641 (Oct 1, 2008)

I really need help; I have tired everything I can. My Print spooler will not start the only options available is [START]. When I try to start it I get the following message. 

[Could not start the print spooler service on local computer Error 2: The system cannot find the file specified.]
:4-dontkno


----------



## GraemeI (Aug 16, 2008)

Check the print spooler service has 'path to executable' the same as where your spoolsv.exe is contained usually %SystemRoot%\System32\spoolsv.exe Hopefully the file is there if not, then thats your problem.

If it is then check Regedit HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler
your looking for an expandable string path called ImagePath, you might find the data is corrupt and should match the location of spoolsv.exe e.g.
%System Root%\System32\spoolsv.exe

Should be able to start the print spooler service after this.


----------



## skipper641 (Oct 1, 2008)

I went to my computer\manage\services and applications\service\print spooler
Under properties is the unchangeable path

Path to executable: 
*C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe *

In expandable string path ImagePath, has %System Root%\System32\spoolsv.exe

How can I put the files in sink?

Thank you so very very much for your help. I’m usually very good at debugging my computer but this has stumped me cold.


----------



## GraemeI (Aug 16, 2008)

Would definately be worthwhile either, Deleting the existing expandable string path and creating a new one making the path C:\WINNT\System32\spoolsv.exe or at first you could try just changing the path to C:\WINNT\System32\spoolsv.exe 
Then start the service and see what happens. I have also heard in rare cases some or all printer drivers have had to be removed, I wouldn't bother doing this unless it was nearing last resort time.


----------

